# Any halo fans in here?



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

If so come help and vote for halo to be back in mlg pro circuit. Were down just a little but picking up fast!









Here's the link.

http://feedback.majorleaguegaming.com/forums/116515-pro-circuit-feedback-forum/filters/hot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> If so come help and vote for halo to be back in mlg pro circuit. Were down just a little but picking up fast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't play too much Halo anymore, but I remember playing Halo 3 and doing custom maps with friends, good times, good times But i'm really exited for Halo 4. Thanks for the link, I'll be sure to vote!


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Halo 4 is going to be awesome!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

